# Collections



## Legolas3363 (Apr 5, 2003)

I was just wondering what kind of LOTR stuff everybody else collects. I personally collect the United Cutlery Swords and the Gamesworkshop minatures.So what do u collect?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 5, 2003)

I myself am trying to gather in all of the Tolkien books i can find so that I can read them when Im ready and not worry about buying them later. I also buy LOTR posters whenever I can see them. I think this would be a better thread for Bag End


----------



## Aglarthalion (Apr 6, 2003)

I'll just post all the parts of my Tolkien collection:

Paperback copy of The Hobbit
Dutch paperback copy of The Hobbit
Hardback collectors edition of The Hobbit
An illustrated version of The Hobbit
Deluxe edition box set of The Hobbit
Paperback books of The Lord Of The Rings
Hardback collectors edition of The Lord Of The Rings
1969 Deluxe edition of The Lord Of The Rings
The Millenium Edition of The Lord Of The Rings
Paperback copy of The Silmarillion
Hardback copy of The Silmarillion
Unfinished Tales
Lost Tales 2 (I haven't gotten LT 1 yet)
The Complete Guide to Middle Earth
Tales from the Perilous Realm
The Middle Earth Quiz Book
J.R.R.Tolkien - Artist and Illustrator
The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring - A Visual Companion
LotR: FotR Collectors Edition DVD (the box with the Argonath pillars)
Gandalf The White figurine from Middle-Earth Toys
Frodo Baggins figurine from Middle-Earth Toys
Gollum figurine from Middle-Earth Toys
New Line Cinema official One Ring replica

That's about it, I think.


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 6, 2003)

Not anything specific; just LOTR stuff that I see and like (and can afford). I have several magazines with LOTR articles, all the BK kids meal toys (I have no _idea_ why I decided we had to have this. I plead temporary insanity. Besides, my younger siblings had fun collecting them), three of the BK goblets (they're so tacky they're great. See previous parenthesis), an Eowyn doll, and a Wal-Mart sign with Viggo Mortensen on it. There is a very long and humorous story about the sign- I was jet-lagged and hyper and decided I had to have it. Yes, I am completely insane, thank you for noticing. 

I also have the red leather edition of LOTR, and various other editions of Tolkien books (which aren't technically mine, they're my dad's, but I'm the librarian of the house). And my dad has one of the Hildebrandt Tolkien calendars, which I intend to stea- um, inherit, but I forget which year it is.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 6, 2003)

I don't really have to many things in my collection...yet.  So far I have:

1. A 1973 Ballantine paper-back edition of LotR in 3 books
2. The Millenium Edition of LotR in 7 volumes (including the Appendices)
3. A 1984 1st American edition of BoLT 1

That's it right now.  I plan to get:

The Silmarillion (I've read this already, but I don't own it)
UT
All the rest of HoMe.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm collecting the HoMe in hardback. When I get a hold of some more money, I plan on buying a set of the pirated Ace editions of LOTR, which I consider to be a sign of a truly impressive Tolkien library collection.


----------



## Courtney (Apr 25, 2003)

I only collect the books. I am eventually going to buy an extra copy of each one, becuase I tend to wear out the books I love most. It is so sad when the pages turn yellow and start to fray...


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Apr 25, 2003)

I collect the books mostly.. I've got posters and some other stuff too of course.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Apr 25, 2003)

I only collect the Games Workshops minis. It takes me forever to paint them, though; and for that reason, I'm still painting my Fellowship minis. I haven't even started the Two Towers minis. My Weathertop Aragorn took second place in my local stores painting competition. If I get the nerve, I may post a picture.

FoolOfATook: I'm always looking on eBay for a complete set of the HOME books. I missed a good auction about a month ago. I'm not looking for anything historic or collectible. But have you seen this one?


----------



## Finduilas (May 4, 2003)

I would very much like to collect the HOME series.
However, unfortunately, they are not imported here in Bulgaria.


----------



## Eliot (May 4, 2003)

Here's my collection:

- _The Hobbit or There and Back Again_ Houghton & Mifflin edition
- _The Lord of the Rings: One Volume Edition_ Houghton & Mifflin edition (with Gandalf on the cover, from NLC's movie).
- _The Silmarillion_ Houghton & Mifflin, Second Edition
- _The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers_ for the Sony PlayStation 2 Game Console
- New Line Cinema's _The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring_ Extended Edition DVD

A LOT more to come.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *I would very much like to collect the HOME series.
> However, unfortunately, they are not imported here in Bulgaria. *



Did you check every bookstore Finduilas? You can place an order in some, and they'll deliver the books for you - and at a much lower price than ordering through Amazon and the like.


----------



## Finduilas (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Did you check every bookstore Finduilas? You can place an order in some, and they'll deliver the books for you - and at a much lower price than ordering through Amazon and the like. *



Well, yes. And there is only one bookstore where you can order books from abroad here in Plovdiv. However, they cost much much more than they actually do because the price includes the delivery too.


----------



## Lantarion (May 5, 2003)

I now have HoME 1, 5, 10 and 11; but I _must_ have them all!


----------



## Ol'gaffer (May 5, 2003)

This...Is...So....Scary....


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 5, 2003)

I feel like my geekdom is being challenged, somehow... When I get home, I just might have to post my Tolkien collection...


----------



## Legolas3363 (May 8, 2003)

ahh i just got the Rangers Sword from United Cutlery... its kinda of a disapointment.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 8, 2003)

Well, I have the obvious ones: The Hobbit and TLotR.

Also: The Silmarillion, UT, all of THoMe (just picked up the recently-published Index, which is indispensable), Letters (great reading) and Foster's Complete Guide (recommended by Christopher Tolkien and, again, indispensable).

I want to get into the smaller works (Farmer Giles, Tom Bombadil, etc.) and am looking forward to the release of Tolkien's Beowulf translation...

Of course, the DVDs... I'm going to have quite a few by the end of it all. 

A bric-a-brac of collectibles (posters, etc.)


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 8, 2003)

Okay, here's my list:

-Houghton Mifflin Trade Paperback editions of _The Hobbit_ and _The Lord of the Rings_, with Alan Lee artwork on the covers.

-Houghton Mifflin Trade Paperback copy of _The Silmarillion_, Second Edition, with Ted Nasmith artwork on the cover.

-Houghton Mifflin Trade Paperback copy of _Unfinished Tales_, with Ted Nasmith artwork on the cover.

-_The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien_

-Hardback, 50th Anniversary Edition of _Farmer Giles of Ham_

-Douglas A. Anderson's _The Annotated Hobbit_, Second Edition.

-_Roverandom_

-Mass Market Paperback copies of _The Tolkien Reader, Sir Gawain and the Green Kinght_ and the one volume collection of _Farmer Giles of Ham_ and _Smith of Wotton Major_

-1969, Eighth Printing Paperback copy of _The Tolkien Reader_

-Hardbound editions of _The Shaping of Middle Earth, The Lost Road, Sauron Defeated, Morgoth's Ring_ and _The Peoples of Middle-earth_

-Trade Paperback copies of _The Book Of Lost Tales I_ and _II, The Return of the Shadow, The Treason of Isengard_ and _The War of the Ring_

-_J.R.R. Tolkien: A Biography_ by Humphrey Carpenter

-_J.R.R. Tolkien: Author of the Century_ by Thomas Shippey

-_The Atlas of Middle-earth_, Revised Edition, by Karen Wynn Fonstad

-_The J.R.R. Tolkien Trivia Quiz Book_ by William C. McKay

-_Bored of the Rings_ 

-Soundtrack to The Two Towers on Compact Disc

-Regular Edition, 2 DVD set of Fellowship of the Ring

-Extended Edition, 4 DVD set of Fellowship of the Ring (edition with National Geographic DVD and Argonath statues)

I think that's it...


----------



## Legolas3363 (May 8, 2003)

what is the bored of the rings? is it a book? if so is it a fairly common book?


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 8, 2003)

_Bored of the Rings_ is a positively brillant parody of the LOTR books, done by the Harvard Lampoon. It's not a common book, but it isn't particularily hard to get a hold of either.


----------



## Rhiannon (May 8, 2003)

We've got three copies- one with a cockatil-beak shaped hole in it.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (May 8, 2003)

I forgot about the Annotated Hobbit and the 13 CD BBC adaptation.

The Annotated Hobbit is rich in reference and art and I highly recommend.

I enjoyed the BBC adaptation, having read TLotR first; I couldn't really get into it before. Ian Holm (no surprise) suits the role of Frodo perfectly.


----------



## Sarah (May 9, 2003)

1.) The Hobbit - paperback
2.) The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring - paperback
3.) The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers - paperback
4.) The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King - paperback
5.) The Silmarillion - paperback
6.) The Silmarillion on a set of 12 cds
7.) The Unfinished Tales - paperback
8.) The Book of Lost Tales 1 - paperback
9.) The Book of Lost Tales 2 - paperback
10.) The Lays of Beleriand - paperback
11.) The Shaping of Middle Earth - paperback
12.) The Lost Road and Other Writings - paperback
13.) The Return of the Shadow - paperback
14.) The Treason of Isengard - paperback
15.) The War of the Ring - paperback
16.) The End of the Third Age - paperback
17.) Sauron Defeated - hardcover
18.) The War of the Jewels - hardcover
19.) The Peoples of Middle Earth - hardcover
20.) An Arwen Bookmark
21.) The Lord of the Rings: The Felloship of the Ring: The One Ring
22.) Frodo's Quest
23.) The Hobbit Companion
24.) Roverandom
25.) The Tolkien Reader
26.) An Argonath Snowglobe
27.) A small pewter sculpture of Frodo
28.) The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring Soundtrack
29.) The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers Soundtrack
30.) The Hobbit T-shirt (very rare, got it for doing a school play  )
31.) The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring 2002 Calendar (which I have now taken apart and I used the pictures to hang on my wall.)
32.) The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers 2003 Calendar (which I will do the same to come the end of the year.)
33.) Bilbo/Frodo's sword: Sting which I currently have hanging on my wall
34.) The Hobbit poster (not from the movie)
35.) The Lord of the Rings poster (not from the movie)
36.) The Lord of the Rings Tarot card deck
37.) Theatrical Version of The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring 2 disc DVD set
38.) Extended Edition of The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring 4 disc DVD set
39.) Blind Guardian CD -- Nightfall in Middle-Earth
40.) Blind Guardian CD -- Somewhere Far Beyond
41.) Meditations on Middle-Earth -- hardcover
42.) Pewter figurine of Frodo and Galadriel looking into her mirror

Am I geek enough for you?


----------



## Eliot (May 9, 2003)

Oh wait! I just remembered a couple more.

_The Fellowship of the Ring_ soundtrack, burned CD (don't tell the cops!).
Poster of Gandalf fighting the Balrog on the Bridge of Khazad-dûm.

I almost got a burned copy of _The Two Towers_ soundtrack from my library, but they had a copy-guard on it. I guess they're the smart ones.


----------



## Legolas3363 (May 10, 2003)

oh i forgot to mention the books...
i have obviosly got all the books and i have the 7 book set that is outs print and i got both dvds, and the sil


----------



## Eliot (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Legolas3363 _
> *oh i forgot to mention the books...
> i have obviosly got all the books and i have the 7 book set that is outs print and i got both dvds, and the sil *



What do you mean by "7 book set"? You mean the Hobbit, and the six books of the LotR?


----------



## Legolas3363 (May 11, 2003)

no, actually it is a set made the way tolkien intended. if you notice while your reading it says like book 1 book 2 and so on and its broken into 6 books plus the apendix. lotr is supposed to be in 7 books which is the way they were written.


----------



## Eliot (May 11, 2003)

I forgot the Appendix, sorry.  I knew that Tolkien split the book into 6, but I couldn't figure out what you meant by "7 books".


----------



## Aiwendil2 (May 12, 2003)

Let's see, I have:

_The Hobbit_ - paperback from, I guess, the 70s or 80s.
_The Hobbit_ - movie tie-in edition
_The Annotated Hobbit_
_The Lord of the Rings_ - my original copy, 3 volumes from different editions purchased at different times.
_The Lord of the Rings_ - movie tie-in edition
_The Lord of the Rings_ - Single volume hardcover illustrated by Alan Lee
_The Silmarillion_ - Paperback, two copies of the same edition (since my first copy was worn out to the point of being quite fragile)
_Unfinished Tales_
_The History of Middle-earth_ - from various editions; I-VII paperback, VIII-XII hardcover
_Farmer Giles of Ham/Smith of Wooton Major_
_Roverandom_
_The Father Christmas Letters_
_The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien_
_Author of the Century_ by Tom Shippey
_Tolkien's Legendarium_ edited by Carl Hostetter and Verlyn Flieger
_The Atlas of Middle-earth_ Fonstad
_J.R.R. Tolkien: A Biography_ Humphrey Carpenter
_The Complete Guide to Middle-earth_ Foster
A couple of Tolkien calenders from the 1970s and one from 2000
Soundtrack to Bakshi's movie - Leonard Rosenman
Soundtrack to Jackson's _Fellowship of the Ring_ - Howard Shore
Soundtrack to Jackson's _The Two Towers_ - Howard Shore
Bakshi's movie on an old tape
Four disc _The Fellowship of the Ring_ DVD set
_An Evening in Rivendell_ - the Tolkien Ensemble
_A Night in Rivendell_ - the Tolkien Ensemble


----------

